# Paintless dent removal



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I need a couple of dings taken out a car. 

Both are very concentrated dings, must have been something pointy to dent the way it has. 

One is on the quarter panel and the other is on the flat face around the wheelarch .

Does anyone know a good PDR specialist preferably around Aberdeen but I am in West Lothian every other week? 

Any idea of the cost of repair? 

I was given a number before but I've had no success of ever getting a hold of the guy.


----------



## stewartmak7 (Oct 26, 2009)

I use and recommend Keith from in dents mate he is absolutely amazing and I've been surprised at some of the dents he has fixed , he should cover east Lothian , but just phone .... It's kb dents. 07789226321.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Here is the main ding.

It is hard to pick up with phone in poor light but you can get an idea of the position and the size of the ding.










sorry for the dirty car.


----------



## Bigbruno71 (Sep 28, 2010)

I use Keith every time abit of a perfectionist, defo call him.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Where is he based about? 

What is his costs roughly?


----------



## Bigbruno71 (Sep 28, 2010)

Ball park £50 he's Falkirk based but is 100% mobile.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I will see if something handy comes up for up here. 

If not I will give him a bell and work something out.


----------



## stewartmak7 (Oct 26, 2009)

He's very meticulous , he will spot dents you or I never even noticed !


----------



## Bigbruno71 (Sep 28, 2010)

Keith's back of holiday on the 4th, just search KB dents or pm me and I'll send you his number.


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

Colin @ dent devils in inverness is absolutley amazing at PDR incase your interested in someone else.


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

We use Martin at Dent Devils (Aberdeen). He's reliable and extremely good at what he does. Never had trouble getting hold of him, e-mail us if you need his mobile number.


----------



## Steven878 (Jul 20, 2012)

Can anyone tell me if kb dents has a premises or is it a mobile service?

Someones put a big dent in my drivers door and i need it looked at...


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

Steven878 said:


> Can anyone tell me if kb dents has a premises or is it a mobile service?
> 
> Someones put a big dent in my drivers door and i need it looked at...


Most of these guys are mobile :thumb:


----------



## Steven878 (Jul 20, 2012)

Sorted 

Gave him a phone and he's going to look at the dent later


----------



## Steven878 (Jul 20, 2012)

3 dents now removed for £45! Not bad price and only took him about 15 minutes 

Highly recommend him to anyone.


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

Mr Hamilton. Pass us his number. I could do with having a couple taken out on mine


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

KB Dents! Fantastic. 4 dents. 2 on rear quarter 2 on my drivers door. £60 I'd recommend Keith to anyone he made it look so easy. 2 dents I hadn't even noticed before. I turned up at his house for 9 and he was done by 9:30 top guy too.


----------



## mowflow (Apr 8, 2011)

Another shout for KB Dents here. Practically had him out on a monthly basis back when i had my type R.


----------

